# 42hex reef



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Here's my tank


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

that is freakin SWEET man


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

damn that anemoney is under a rock. that is weird. and how many gallons is that huge tank.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

C.D. said:


> damn that anemoney is under a rock. that is weird. and how many gallons is that huge tank.


The maroon clown pushed the anemone underneth the rock.

The freshwater tank is 266g with back to nature background.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Nice! Ya know that big tank is screaming "Turn me into a reef!" LOL


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

very nice. i like your sebae anemone. what kind of lighting do you have on your hex?


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

i like the scallop its looks cool :nod:


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

great tanks, man, great job!


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

does you coral banded leave you feather dusters alone?


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

Wow that tanks awsome! I love your fish and coral.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

rbp 4 135 said:


> does you coral banded leave you feather dusters alone?


The coral banded doesn't bother anything in the tank.

I also added 2xmaxima and 1xderasa.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2006)

That is a fine tank. Congrats









*is #2 a FlowerPot coral?


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

how bright are the halides that you are running? Great looking reef.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

very very nice man.....


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

nice clown.

CK


----------

